# Bee sting left blood....?



## Deamiter (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, she just hit a blood vessel. Actually, I think it's more likely that you ripped a blood vessel tearing out the stinger, but it's a bit of a moot point.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you taking blood thinners?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I sting myself regularly for joint pain relief (Apitherapy) and occasionally I also get a drop of blood show up as you described. Usually when this happens the sting site will develop a small red area under the skin and it can sometimes remain there for quite some time. I would agree with Deamiter that it probably is a result of the stinger hitting a blood vessel. This would account for the external drop of blood you encounter and also explains the blood trapped under the skin which may take a while to clear out, similar to a bruise.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, ya'll. I figured it hit a blood vessel. I kinda paid attention to be sure nothing funky started happening to me...being as some venom probably when directly into the bloodstream. Thankfully, nothing "odd" happened, just a little be more of a welt than I usually get. Ya'll are right, too,...it looks like the sting mark might be longer lasting than normal.

bird, I don't take blood thinners, but I understand your question. 

I was just happy not to have any more reaction than I did if it indeed she hit a blood vessel...I'm thankful that my sensitivity level to bee venom may be on the low side. 

Ed


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I am still wondering if you lack something in your diet. Maybe causing your skin to not be as supple as it should be. Blood vessels close up instantly. If you have blood drawn the needle is quit large and when they pull it out it barely has any sign of bleeding if you are normal. I can't see why you would see blood from a bee sting unless something is off.


----------



## Deamiter (Jul 21, 2009)

Acebird said:


> I am still wondering if you lack something in your diet. Maybe causing your skin to not be as supple as it should be. Blood vessels close up instantly. If you have blood drawn the needle is quit large and when they pull it out it barely has any sign of bleeding if you are normal. I can't see why you would see blood from a bee sting unless something is off.


Acebird, blood vessels don't close up instantly, although they usually don't leak much. If needles had flat tips, even the small ones would routinely rip vessels and draw blood, but the high angle on the needle tips is specially designed to push vessels and nerves out of the way instead of ripping or puncturing them.

While the angled tip of the stinger probably helped it to miss any vessels going in, the barbs that make it stick in the skin can easily rip and tear vessels on the way out.

Even a full stinger full of venom directly into the bloodstream is nothing to worry about medically (unless you've got systemic allergies). It might cause a larger area than usual to hurt/itch, but that's about it.

As always, if a sting doesn't stop bleeding after a few minutes, or there are signs of systemic allergic reaction etc... it's still a good idea to seek medical attention!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I get quite a few stings on the pads of my fingers (the finger tips), many of them leave a tiny spot of blood beneath the skin that persists for several weeks, before growing out and disappearing.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Are you sure it was a Honey Bee?? I have yellow jacket sting my leg and left a mark, blood and 1/8 mark.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Honey bee venom has several parts to it one of them causes tissue damage small vessels would be effected before the venom is diluted. Google bee venom the way it works on the body is interesting.


----------

